

TellHN: Founder of Kiva.com to speak at Northwestern University (Chicago) - Shamiq

Hear ye, hear ye!<p>Just got notice that the founder of kiva.com, Premal Shah, will be coming to Northwestern University to speak.<p>Saturday, April 11, 2009.
4PM, Louis Room in Norris University Center<p>Directions: http://www.norris.northwestern.edu/directions.php<p>A bit more information here:
http://www.northwesternges.org/<p>Come one, come all!
======
kalvin
Just to clarify, Matt and Jessica Flannery (married) founded Kiva. Matt's the
CEO. Premal is the president. Also, Kiva is awesome.

Story from Matt's perspective:
[http://www.mitpressjournals.org/doi/abs/10.1162/itgg.2007.2....](http://www.mitpressjournals.org/doi/abs/10.1162/itgg.2007.2.1-2.31)

~~~
Shamiq
Thanks for that. Error on my part.

------
exspiro
Cool! Thanks for letting us now, i go to nu and i didnt even know about it!

